# Water pump for tadpole water



## TonyB (Oct 14, 2005)

I used to use a turkey baster to clean my tadpole water. I switched to using one of those siphon tubes with the bulb to start the siphon to pump out the water (like for a fish tank) which did save a bit of time. I was thinking it would be really cool to have an electric pump that you could just turn off and on. Anyone heard of this being done? Or am I just being lazy?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yep, just lazy :lol: j/k

You could rig up a pump, but it may be easier, depending on what type of contain you are rearing tads in, to build an overflow to allow water to spill out into a container when you add more water, or maybe a bulhead fitting with a spigot to allow water to drain out.


----------

